# Can You Use a HD-DVR on a Non-HD Television?



## jyafink (Jul 8, 2008)

First off, I of course know I can't get HD on a standard television. The reason I ask this question is because I have a new customer install on August 8. I told the CSR I wanted two HD-DVRs but she told me existing customers almost always get a better deal when they upgrade and it would be cheaper for me to wait 30 days and upgrade to another HD-DVR at that time. However, responses to this post of mine said what she indicated is not true and I should get all I can installed up front (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134729).

So, if I know that by the end of the year I'll have another plasma television, if I get two HD-DVRs on the initial install will I be able to hook one up to a regular television and use it there until the other plasma is bought? Will I run into any problems or be missing any features if I do? Any comments to this (and also my above post) would be appreciated. I'll need to call D* in the next couple days and let them know I want another HD-DVR if it will work. Thanks.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

An HD-DVR will work fine on a SD TV.

There's no guarantee which way you'll get the better deal. In my experience, it's hard to get any deals after being a customer for only 30 days (or so).


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

jyafink said:


> First off, I of course know I can't get HD on a standard television. The reason I ask this question is because I have a new customer install on August 8. I told the CSR I wanted two HD-DVRs but she told me existing customers almost always get a better deal when they upgrade and it would be cheaper for me to wait 30 days and upgrade to another HD-DVR at that time. However, responses to this post of mine said what she indicated is not true and I should get all I can installed up front (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134729).
> 
> So, if I know that by the end of the year I'll have another plasma television, if I get two HD-DVRs on the initial install will I be able to hook one up to a regular television and use it there until the other plasma is bought? Will I run into any problems or be missing any features if I do? Any comments to this (and also my above post) would be appreciated. I'll need to call D* in the next couple days and let them know I want another HD-DVR if it will work. Thanks.


HR2x works fine with SD TV. It just needs to accept Composite or S-Video input.


----------



## jyafink (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the fast response. I just thought of two more things. 

1. Will I be able watch HD channels like HDNET through the HD-DVR on the regular television and have them come through in SD?

2. Will I be able to record in HD on the HD-DVR even though it is hooked up to a regular television? I'm thinking I might need it as a backup in case the other HD-DVR hooked up to the plasma screws up for some reason. That way, if needed, I'd just unhook the HD-DVR from the regular television and hook it up to the plasma.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

1. Yes.
2. Yes.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

You will have no problems with SD coming out of the HR2X boxes. I have it done for picture and picture on my Sony as the second picture must be an analog source.

I did have my HR20 hooked up to my old analog TV for a while when my HDTV was getting repaired. The old girl never saw pictures so good before that.

Of course, set your TV setting on the HR2X to 4:3 so you will get proper ratios. HD content will be letter boxed but can be stretched (ick) if that is your preference or zoomed to fill the screen (another ick) if that is your preference.

You could record SD versions of the channels to save disk space but you will probably see a better picture from the HD versions even on an SD television.

Enjoy.


----------

